# Broadheads



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm interested to hear some opinions on a true-flying fixed blade broadhead. I have several that I like, but they are a little inconsistent in a decent breeze. I've always been one of those guys that said I would never shoot a mechanical, but their ability to fly true and somewhat consistently is appealing. Anybody have any recommendations/input? Thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i am not a fan of mechanicals

I shot a very large hog at almost point blank and he took a step as I shot

I was trying to neck shoot him and the mechanical hit his shoulder plate and prob went in 3" , lost the hog and my arrow


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

G5 Montecs........small, machined one/pc.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Thuderheads are 3blade insert type. Very solid, accuate, and consistent. I shoot 125gr. They've nailed from a rat to a kudu. Haven't had one come apart or break yet. Went through bone more then once.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I used to sell a fair amnt of archery eq. for 20yrs

thunderheads and muzzys are always top sellers and maybe zwikeys in there too

i shoot rocky mountain supremes, they leave a brutal hole and fly straight as well

for throwdowns old school satellites and wasps


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I shot Muzzys for years and liked them but they never were consistent so I never took shots over 30yrds. 
Last year I tried the Rage 3 blade and love them. I will be shooting the rage until I find a fixed blade that flies as true and causes the same amount of damage.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

G5 strikers and Slick tricks shoot like field points out of the box and are crazy sharp. I've shoot most of the others and while all have their own qualities, I like these two the best.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

The Last Mango said:


> G5 Montecs........small, machined one/pc.


X2


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

fisher__man said:


> I shot Muzzys for years and liked them but they never were consistent so I never took shots over 30yrds.
> Last year I tried the Rage 3 blade and love them. I will be shooting the rage until I find a fixed blade that flies as true and causes the same amount of damage.


Muzzy's are one of the broadheads that I was referring to that I like, but seem to be greatly effected by the wind. I recently bought a pack of the 3 blade Rage and really like how they fly/group and the damage they cause. I'm just a little leary of mechanicals and am not ready to make the switch just yet. All it takes is that one failure at the wrong time......and with my luck it would be that one chance at Ol Muy.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Clint Leopold said:


> G5 strikers and Slick tricks shoot like field points out of the box and are crazy sharp. I've shoot most of the others and while all have their own qualities, I like these two the best.


I have come close to trying both of these several times but have never pulled the trigger. I really like the look and style of both of them, especially the slick tricks. I think that they will be my next purchase for experimenting with. I was also thinking of trying the Magnus Buzzcuts. Anybody ever tried them?
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

G5 strikers, Slick Tricks, Shuttle Tlocks, they don't "float" like a conventional broadhead will. 

Pick one and give it a try; I think you'll see the difference.

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had good success with the Shuttle T's. They shoot great!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot only fixed blade heads, mostly Zwickeys and Magnus. Of course I shoot heavy arrows at short ranges, but never have a problem if the arrow is tuned right.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Clint Leopold said:


> G5 strikers and Slick tricks shoot like field points out of the box and are crazy sharp. I've shoot most of the others and while all have their own qualities, I like these two the best.


Have never shot the Strikers, but, X2 on the Slick Tricks. If your bow is tuned properly, the ST's fly just like a field point. Not to mention, I do not believe there is a more durable head on the market.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> I have come close to trying both of these several times but have never pulled the trigger. I really like the look and style of both of them, especially the slick tricks. I think that they will be my next purchase for experimenting with. I was also thinking of trying the Magnus Buzzcuts. Anybody ever tried them?
> Thanks for all the responses.


I've used both Magnus stingers and Magnus Buzzcuts. I personally had to use 4 inch vanes with as much helical as i could to make sure to steer them straight. Killed a few deer with complete pass thru's. If you can get them the fly straight with your setup, then they will definately do the job.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I've had good success with the Shuttle T's. They shoot great!


Yea they do...they've impressed me.

TH


----------



## smb (Feb 7, 2008)

Grizz Trick 125gr. with Gold Tip Uncle Ted zebra strips. What a combo I have found.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Slick Tricks or Grizz Tricks.Shoot great and as Palerider said above,very durable.And sharp as h..l out of the package.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

X2 SLICK TRICK & NAP


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have only been at the archery thing for a couple of years. I have however shot just about all of the named heads here quite a bit. Of these my favorite is the Razor Trick, followed by the Standard both in 100gr. I shoot a 470gr 340 FMJ arrow with the blazer type vanes. I have only made 4 shots on deer, of these I hit two and found one. Not the heads fault at all. I have taken several hogs with them and most fell withing 20 - 30yds of impact. The deer I lost was just one of those things. Shooter issue all the way I have to believe as with the holes made in the one found, and the holes in the hogs, there is no way that if I hit the lost one like I thought I did it would have gone anywhere but down.

Here is a picture of one hog I got with the Razor Trick, showing the onside shoulder,









There are several really good head on the market now and a couple of great ones. Finding the exact one you like and fits your needs is the hard part, as most are too close to call much of a difference.


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

WASP Fix blades, there is a reason they have been around for so many years


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I have shot Thunderheads for many years and they always perform great. Never had one come apart and they fly very good out of my bow out to 40 yards.( max for me when practicing. 30 yards while hunting) 

I did get crazy last year and decided to try the rage 3 blade..It didn't take long to figure out that I was going back to Thunderheads..I shot 2 hogs and the blades where bent like an "S" and no pass through. 1st pig was about 100 lbs. at 10 steps broadside. 2nd pig was about 75 lbs. at 25 yards slightly quartering away. And yes both shots where behind the shoulder. 1st one tight, 2nd one a little back for the angle.

A couple of weeks later shot a hog about 100 lbs. with the Thunderhead at 20 yards quartering away. Complete pass through and the piggy only went about 20 yards.......I'm sold on Thunderheads.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going to stick with Thunderhead 125's. Never had any problems with them! I hunted with a guy who was shooting Vortex 125's and was so impressed that I switched over to them. They shoot good but I lost a couple of GOOD bucks! Can't figure out why good solid shots and waited & found where they had layed down but never found them!


----------



## catclaw (May 17, 2010)

I only use mechanical heads now. Used thunderheads for years had very good luck with them years ago, but have not used fix blades in the last 10 years.


----------

